# Good CREATURE horror movies...recent



## slapnutz (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone recommend modern day *Creature* horror/sci-fi movies please that didnt suck? 

Say... 2000 - 2011.

This means no Ghosts, Zombies and Human Mutations, etc.... 
I know there are some great movies in regarding the above sentence but I'm trying to see if people still make good Creature movies.

Which means stuff like Jeepers Creepers, The Cave/Decent, Pandorum, Let Me In/Let the Right one in...etc....... does *NOT* need to be mentioned.

Hate to say this but maybe the last "horror" movie that I actually really enjoyed which fit the requirements was Pitch Black. (or The Host if you include foreign)

Seen:
The Mist (ok)
Cloverfield (meh)
The Wolfman (good)
Drag Me to Hell (ok)
Slither (ok)
Eight Legged Freaks (i liked its cheesyness.. sorry )
Piranha 3D (see above)
Splice (avg)
Please dont mention movies from Asylum Productions  

Cheers.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 15, 2011)

You seem to like all the ones I hate, and hate all the ones I like. 

Check out 'The Reef'. It's a shark movie that's quite well done.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 15, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Tremors.


----------



## baboisking (Apr 15, 2011)

...I thought Silent Hill was super cool...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 15, 2011)

There's a great South Korean movie called The Host, very worthwhile if you're looking into creature horror


----------



## Marko (Apr 15, 2011)

"The Host" gets my vote. By far the best monster movie I've seen.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 15, 2011)

Chaw


----------



## 8Fingers (Apr 15, 2011)

Monsters...............any tv show which shows Hollywood celebrities and their plastic surgery distorted faces and their "only bones" bodies.
It's really a freak show in all its glory 

If I can remember The Relic is cool.

The Relic (1997) - IMDb


----------



## Bobo (Apr 15, 2011)

baboisking said:


> ...I thought Silent Hill was super cool...



Hells yeah. I read the sequel comes out next year 

And Radha Mitchell will once again steal my heart


----------



## slapnutz (Apr 16, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Can't go wrong with Tremors.


I loved Tremors.. but that was way before 2000.  (and I've seen it )



JeffFromMtl said:


> There's a great South Korean movie called The Host, very worthwhile if you're looking into creature horror




Read my first post carefully


----------



## slapnutz (Apr 16, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Monsters...............any tv show which shows Hollywood celebrities and their plastic surgery distorted faces and their "only bones" bodies.
> It's really a freak show in all its glory
> 
> If I can remember The Relic is cool.
> ...



Ooo yes, The Relic, sorry seen that too.. it was just too early in the morning to recollect the good horror movies I've seen. The Relic was great... especially alone in the cinema years back.

Seen Silent Hill... loved the games... movie was ok.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought that "Cloverfield" was brilliant. 

Hmm... you've mentioned "Slither" and "The Host"... the only one I can think of offhand (meaning the only other one which is memorable) is "Splice."


----------



## Xaios (Apr 16, 2011)

Hate to say it bro, but not many creature features get made anymore, and the ones that do tend to be "straight to DVD" C-movie crap.


----------



## baboisking (Apr 17, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I thought that "Cloverfield" was brilliant.
> 
> Hmm... you've mentioned "Slither" and "The Host"... the only one I can think of offhand (meaning the only other one which is memorable) is "Splice."



Splice...oh, Splice. The ending was so disturbing.


----------



## baboisking (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobo said:


> Hells yeah. I read the sequel comes out next year
> 
> And Radha Mitchell will once again steal my heart



Yup, next year. I really hope the monster will be as awesome as they were in the first.


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 19, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> There's a great South Korean movie called The Host, very worthwhile if you're looking into creature horror




Interesting, but it could have been better. At least it was fun.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 19, 2011)

^That's what made it a good film for me. It didn't try too hard to be an instant classic. It was just fun.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been thinking about this a bit more, and remembered one more which I liked over the last decade:

(REC) (made in Spain, avoid the lesser remake "Quarantine")


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 20, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> There's a great South Korean movie called The Host, very worthwhile if you're looking into creature horror




i go to the park where that is filmed all the damn time to have a catch. The main actor with the blonde hair was in a great movie called JSA. not monster horror but really good.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 20, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> The main actor with the blonde hair was in a great movie called JSA. not monster horror but really good.



JSA for the win!







I never really thought of the Green Lantern as Asian, but why not?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 25, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^That's what made it a good film for me. It didn't try too hard to be an instant classic. It was just fun.



 It had stellar production value, was a solid monster movie and was at times, funny as hell.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is my kind of horror: 
YouTube - biggest anaconda spotted in anantapur


----------



## 6strings_only (Apr 25, 2011)

slapnutz said:


> Anyone recommend modern day *Creature* horror/sci-fi movies please that didnt suck?
> 
> Say... 2000 - 2011.
> 
> ...



Let me correct you

Cloverfield is not MEH, it SUCKED HARD! HAAARD! (predictable, bad acting, everything felt scripted, crappy CGI and the cameraman captured everything perfectly like he knew where every evetn would happend)

The Wolfman SUCKED even HAAARDER! Incredibly boring, slow paced, bad CGI, lackluster manuscript. Allmost fell asleep

Drag me to hell was a comedy. Not a horror movie. Did you notice it had too "comedy actors" / sidekick actors?

Splice that you mentioned as "OK" was actually the best on your list. And that movie CRUSHES all movies together on your list. Why? Because of this: Original, good acting, creepy and an epic ending you will never forget.
I am not saying its the best horror movie I saw but compared to your shitty list it should get 10 oscars.

No one can argue with this. If you are not agree with me, then your taste in movies sucks and I will not discuss with you


----------



## 6strings_only (Apr 25, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Monsters...............any tv show which shows Hollywood celebrities and their plastic surgery distorted faces and their "only bones" bodies.
> It's really a freak show in all its glory
> 
> If I can remember The Relic is cool.
> ...



How the fuc* do you dare to bring up a SHITTY movie like Monsters? Because of this fuc*in forum I saw this boring, shitty, bad acting, crappy piece of SHIT MOVIE!
In another thread a friend of mine who is registered on this forum got lured into watching this crap. Every single person on that thread said the movie was good.
WHY is it good? 98% of the movie is about 1 guy and 1 woman walking, walking, talking, walking (allmost fucking). There are just 2 % of monster time in the whole movie!
And it is not even scary cause in the end the two monsters are FUC*IN each other and then just leave and then the movie ends! 
This must be one of the worst movies I ever saw.
I dare you. TELL WHY YOU LIKED IT SO MUCH! PLEASE! 
I am dying to know!
I have one sentence for this movie: Low budget piece of crap


----------



## 6strings_only (Apr 25, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> There's a great South Korean movie called The Host, very worthwhile if you're looking into creature horror




Another shitty movie recommended on 7strings forum.
Well now I have to warn everybody I know against movie-recommendations on this forum.
Maybe just since I own 6strings-guitars I have good taste? 
Let me ask you one thing: What do you remember from this movie? All I remember is one gigantic fish in the ocean and nothing more. Maybe just some sad japanese faces.
You know why? Cause the movie SUCKED! Boring manuscript, predictable japanese acting (sad faces, saying allmost nothing).


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 25, 2011)

^ Alright there, Roger Ebert. instead of coming in here and being an arrogant prick with your _first 3 posts_, why not just do something constructive, like I don't know, recommend something that you _do_ like, since you're such a film buff, rather than trashing other peoples' tastes and recommendations?

At any rate, I'm amazed that anyone could possibly take monster movies and others' opinions on them as seriously as you are, considering that the brunt of their entertainment value is in how cheesy they are. I don't think most people watch monster movies because they expect brilliant cinema, but because they simply want to be entertained.


----------



## Hollowman (Apr 25, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> ^ Alright there, Roger Ebert. instead of coming in here and being an arrogant prick with _first 3 posts_, why not just do something constructive, like I don't know, recommend something that you _do_ like, since you're such a film buff, rather than trashing other peoples' tastes and recommendations?
> 
> At any rate, I'm amazed that anyone could possibly take monster movies and others' opinions on them as seriously as you are, considering that the brunt of their entertainment value is in how cheesy they are. I don't think most people watch monster movies because they expect brilliant cinema, but because they simply want to be entertained.



Yeah. Seriously thats a great way to start out on here your first 3 post being insulting.

but since he's in such a Monster/Creature movie connoisseur what are your favorite Monster/creature films?


----------



## Explorer (Apr 25, 2011)

I *love* when people trash others' opinions, because you know that they have some epic tastes which they will then share, for the betterment of all.

Or, they're just trollin', which will be revealed by their lack of follow through. "You're tossing me out! I have better places to be!" "Yeah, well, I can play 10 times better! Er... just don't ask me to demonstrate! I'm shy like that, and it has nothing to do with my inability to perform! Well, yeah, I guess it does... but I mean... You suck!"

*laugh*

I'm breathlessly awaiting something more intelligent from this poster... or for him/her to get booted for only kicking up shit. Since all three of those posts were bashing, and nothing constructive came out of it, I suspect there might be forums which are better suited to this new member's sensibilities regarding conversation/repartee....


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just don't pay attention to that idiot. Hopefully the mods will take care of him soon enough. He's obviously a rejected ex-member who's been banned and has come back for "revenge."

Anyway



Explorer said:


> I've been thinking about this a bit more, and remembered one more which I liked over the last decade:
> 
> (REC) (made in Spain, avoid the lesser remake "Quarantine")



That's a good call right there. I watched REC while I lived in Spain, and I gotta say it has an extremely realistic feel to it, and it hooks you. Having watched many Spanish documentary/news-style shows, I have to say that this movie looks like an episode gone bad of one of those shows. The acting is top notch as well. However, it IS about zombies, and not actual weird creatures. Though it really isn't your typical "zombie" movie. Really good movie, nonetheless; made me shit my pants.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 25, 2011)

Not a creature movie, but can anyone remember the name of the film from Spain where there was a show like Big Brother, but one person decided that he was going to stay on until the end, and started killing the other contestants to do so?

By way of apology, let me post a trailer for an unmentioned movie featuring a cavalcade of giant monsters...
*Big Man Japan!*



*laugh*


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2011)

6strings_only said:


> No one can argue with this. If you are not agree with me, then your taste in movies sucks and I will not discuss with you



Fortunately I don't need to argue with an attitude like yours. See if you can lose the attitude before you get back.


----------



## slapnutz (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for suggestion guys. Sorry I had a busy week at work.

Yeah saw Splice and it was ok (for me).... ending kinda went crazy.

I might have to start taking suggestions from 1990 - 2011 since its a smaller genre.

I do miss seeing good and trashy movies like Deep Star Six and Split Second.
What did peeps think of Dreamcatcher?


----------



## 8Fingers (Apr 28, 2011)

slapnutz said:


> What did peeps think of Dreamcatcher?


 
Terrible,boring as hell


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 28, 2011)

Explorer said:


> By way of apology, let me post a trailer for an unmentioned movie featuring a cavalcade of giant monsters...
> *Big Man Japan!*
> 
> 
> ...




THIS, right here, is essential viewing.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 29, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Not a creature movie, but can anyone remember the name of the film from Spain where there was a show like Big Brother, but one person decided that he was going to stay on until the end, and started killing the other contestants to do so?
> 
> By way of apology, let me post a trailer for an unmentioned movie featuring a cavalcade of giant monsters...
> *Big Man Japan!*
> ...



Oh, my. That looks very promising. Extreme quantities of "WTF" oozed from my face after watching that trailer.


----------



## baboisking (Apr 29, 2011)

6strings_only said:


> How the fuc* do you dare to bring up a SHITTY movie like Monsters? Because of this fuc*in forum I saw this boring, shitty, bad acting, crappy piece of SHIT MOVIE!
> In another thread a friend of mine who is registered on this forum got lured into watching this crap. Every single person on that thread said the movie was good.
> WHY is it good? 98% of the movie is about 1 guy and 1 woman walking, walking, talking, walking (allmost fucking). There are just 2 % of monster time in the whole movie!
> And it is not even scary cause in the end the two monsters are FUC*IN each other and then just leave and then the movie ends!
> ...



HAHAHAHA troll thinks you were talking about the movie "Monsters". 

That movie isn't really about the monsters. Just sayin.


----------



## slapnutz (Apr 29, 2011)

Explorer said:


>




What the shit?....... added!


----------



## Pauly (May 3, 2011)

Does Rubber count, lol?


----------



## Explorer (May 5, 2011)

Indeed, "Big Man Japan" does contain large amounts of WTF-ery. *laugh*

I rotate through my DVD collection, and I add to it every so often, so I constantly get exposed to something new. I watched Cloverfield again this past week, and was going to skip the beginning as I normally do... but this time I sat down and watched it from beginning to end. I *really* liked it, and not in a small way.

If the OP is still checking this thread, I'm curious... what didn't you like about it? 

Granted, I'm a fan of the original Godzilla, and can get around the fact that the costume is completely silly looking. The point is, there's a huge creature destroying the city. In Clovverfield, it's the same story, but you're looking at it from the point of view of some people caught in that city, trying to escape. 

It could be that I am familiar with New York, and the realism of the filming, along with watching shit I know about getting trashed, is completely freaky. The 57-story Woolworth Building getting knocked down by something 350 feet tall in the distance is more than disturbing....

----

While I was pulling movies for the week, I discovered one I had forgotten to mention earlier, although I think the rules for release dates have changed: Mimic. I obviously think it's worthwhile, since I own it. *laugh*

And, since it's pretty much the same movie, you should watch The Relic. 

Area Man Can't Remember Whether He Rented Mimic Or The Relic | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

I'm kidding about them being the same movie, although they do share some characteristics, just as they're like Event Horizon.

Oh! Which reminds me, in case anyone here *hasn't* seen these particular gems from years ago: Alien and John Carpenter's The Thing.

Hmm. The remake of "The Blob."

The Faculty.
Cronenberg's The Fly.

One more, a little older, but worth watching at night with a loved one: Jaws.


----------



## slapnutz (May 5, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I watched Cloverfield again this past week, and was going to skip the beginning as I normally do... but this time I sat down and watched it from beginning to end. I *really* liked it, and not in a small way.
> 
> If the OP is still checking this thread, I'm curious... what didn't you like about it?



Ok, now just remember this is only my opinion and only in response to your query since you asked. 

(1)
Just didnt think it was all that great. I mean, when it was the creature scenes, its was great... but as soon as it went back to the humans, it felt boring. I guess I just couldnt really get into the human characters to care. The starting party scene was way too long.

(2)
Hate shaky-cam, just something I never really liked. Reminds me too much of the "quick cuts" most hollywood does in action scenes to mask the lack of atheletic ability of the actors.

I realise the whole purpose was to give a sense of POV from humans.

(3)
I was one of those hoping it was a Cthulhu teaser so obvious the movie at no chance with me once it was out.


Summary, not enough creature screentime, boring humans, shakycam & I'm gay for Cthulhu adaption.


----------



## Explorer (May 5, 2011)

Now, see, I've avoided any creature movie recommendations which had even a whiff of supernatural; Lovecraft is steeped, I say *steeped!*, in the supernatural. 

I remember that rumor about Cloverfield. I can see how someone would go into such a movie with set expectations and being disappointed....

----

Hmm.

If you're open to watching some stuff outside your date range, you might want to check out "Demon Seed" and "They Came from Within."


----------



## slapnutz (May 8, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Hmm.
> 
> If you're open to watching some stuff outside your date range, you might want to check out "Demon Seed" and "They Came from Within."



Buddy, I'll try any timeline.

I checked out both flicks on imdb and they dont really seem that much towards the "large scale creature flick". One about a horny computer, another about horny parasites in humans? (sorry for over simplifying it) 

Whats the read on "Troll hunter" anyone? I foresee shakycam and 99% non-creature screentime???


----------



## klami (May 8, 2011)

slapnutz said:


> Whats the read on "Troll hunter" anyone? I foresee shakycam and 99% non-creature screentime???



Even though every other norwegian I´ve met loved this film, I was bored to death after 30 minutes.. 
I felt it was trying to be everything and then falling over like a drunk juggler. What was kind of funny was the special guest appearences by some "known" norwegian people, but I think they shouldn´t have, since its trying to be a mockumentary.


----------



## Explorer (May 8, 2011)

Sorry, my bad. I somehow lost the "giant" from "giant creature." 

I have to go to my local video store over the next week. They have some fairly good categories. I might have to see if they have a "giant monster" section....


----------



## Pauly (May 24, 2011)

Super 8 is out soon. Initial Tweets from people who've seen advanced screenings or something = v. positive.


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 28, 2011)

i second, or third Monsters... was a great movie.. but more about the relationship between the two people than monsters.. still a good movie imho


----------



## Explorer (May 28, 2011)

I finally saw "Monsters." Definitely more focused on that couple than the monsters, and also


Spoiler



showing how we're making monsters out of something we don't understand. I kept hoping that her mysterious injury would turn out to be injected eggs, as implied by that television special.



Not giant, but I had to turn off the remake of "It's Alive" at 2 in the morning as too over the top for that timeframe. I'l give it another shot another time....


----------



## MikeH (Jun 9, 2011)

Since we're on and off the discussion of Splice, I want to give that movie a huge "MEH". Kind of original, yes. But the actors were sub-par, it wasn't nearly as disturbing as what people led on, and the ending wasn't anything shocking. There were certainly a couple of good parts, but overall, I give it a 6/10.

And to add to this list, you could somewhat almost consider 'The Rite' a creature film, as Anthony Hopkins is a demon.


----------

